# Will Filing These Teeth Smooth Help?



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2021)

🤣


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 3, 2021)

No.

A replacement cog( likely a chainring and chain, as well) are in order. 
rusty


----------



## Gordon (Aug 3, 2021)

Take it off and flip it over. Another 25,000 miles and they will be straight again.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 3, 2021)

You win for the most worn teeth !!   🤓     Sure , file 'em down - I'm sure it will quiet down yer ride - He He He 😆😆😆


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2021)

I can honestly say that is the most worn cog I have ever seen.  😯  😳 😯

Kudos to whoever put in the miles to do that. Must have loved that bike!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 11, 2021)

LOOKS FAST😵


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2021)

Try using a skip tooth chain on it. Seems like that should work and it would be easier than doing all that filing.


----------

